# Sticky  WARNING!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Please be aware that due to the forum software upgrade the Parts & Misc for sale section is on public display and you may receive messages from unverified new users. This is currently being investigated but during this time please be especially wary of fraudsters taking advantage.

Please also be aware that if you have posted any personal contact details these too will be on public display. We always advise not to do this but you may have previously though it was safe to do so as the section was not on public display - but it now is!

Please take extra precautions against fraud during this time. Thank you for your patience.


----------

